# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Καμένος αποκωδικοποιητής & ενισχυτής σήματος

## DimMani

Πρό ημερών έπεσε ένας κεραυνός και μούκαψε τον αποκωδικοποιητή . Αγόρασα από τον Κωτσόβολο έναν καινούργιο F&Uαντί 34€, τον συνέδεσα και…δεν δούλεψε ποτέ . Ενημέρωσα τον Κωτσόβολο καιμούστειλε έναντεχνικό , με την συμφωνία , αν φταίει το μηχάνημα επιβαρύνεται οΚωτσόβολος , ανφταίω εγώ πληρώνω εγώ . Ο τεχνικός διέγνωσε , ότι επειδή ο ενισχυτής σήματοςήταν καμένος , ότανσυνέδεσα τον καινούργιο αποκωδικοποιητή τον έκαψε κι αυτόν .Το αποτέλεσμαείναι ότι πλήρωσα τον τεχνικό + έναν καινούργιο αποκωδικοποικτή κιόλα καλά ,που λέει ο λόγος , αφού το συνολικό μου κόστος έφθασε – για την ώρα –στα 91€+40€ η αγορά ενός αντικεραυνικού , το οποίο συνέδεσα στην κεραία και δενξέρω ανκαλώς το αγόρασα . Αφού έφυγε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός εγώ δεν είχα ησυχία . Ο«καμένοςενισχυτής» είναι TELEVES5528 , με 3 εξόδους . Οτεχνικός έβγαλε τις απολήξεις των καλωδίων από τον ενισχυτή και ένωσεαπ’ευθείας την κεραία , που έρχεται με υπόγειο καλώδιο μέσαστο σπίτι , με τοκαλώδιο που καταλήγει στον αποκωδικοποιητή /τηλεόραση . Η tv δουλεύτει μια χαρά στα μεγάλακανάλια , αλλά στα μικράτο χάλι της . Έβγαλα λοιπόν τον ενισχυτή καίανεκάλυψα ότι η σύνδεσή τουμε το ρεύμα , δεν έχει και δεν είχε ποτέ ρεύμα ! 
*Ερωτήσεις :* Είναι δυνατόν να δουλεύει – εδώ και 2 χρόνια -ησυνδεδεμένη τηλεόρσαση με τον ενισχυτή χωρίς ο ενισχυτής να έχει ρεύμα ; 
Ο ενισχυτής μπορείνα κάηκε από τον κεραυνό μέσω τουηλ/κού κυκλώματος . Όμως αφού δεν παρείχερεύμα αυτό απκλείεται . Ή και μέσω τουκαλωδίου της κεραίας ; Πώςμπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο ενισχυτής είναι καμένος , ή όχι. Το αντικεραυνικό που έβαλα στην κεραία κάνει δουλειά , ή το πλήρωσα τζάμπα ; Και τέλος - άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα - ότανστααντικεραυνικά που είναι για τις πρίζες , παύει να ανάβει το λαμπάκιδενπαρέχουν πλέον προστασία ; Σας ζάλισα , αλλάοι γνώσειςμου είναι από μηδαμηνές έως ανύπαρκτες .

----------


## nikosp

> Πρό ημερών έπεσε ένας κεραυνός και μούκαψε τον αποκωδικοποιητή . Αγόρασα από τον Κωτσόβολο έναν καινούργιο F&Uαντί 34, τον συνέδεσα και…δεν δούλεψε ποτέ . Ενημέρωσα τον Κωτσόβολο καιμούστειλε έναντεχνικό , με την συμφωνία , αν φταίει το μηχάνημα επιβαρύνεται οΚωτσόβολος , ανφταίω εγώ πληρώνω εγώ . Ο τεχνικός διέγνωσε , ότι επειδή ο ενισχυτής σήματοςήταν καμένος , ότανσυνέδεσα τον καινούργιο αποκωδικοποιητή τον έκαψε κι αυτόν .Το αποτέλεσμαείναι ότι πλήρωσα τον τεχνικό + έναν καινούργιο αποκωδικοποικτή κιόλα καλά ,που λέει ο λόγος , αφού το συνολικό μου κόστος έφθασε – για την ώρα –στα 91+40 η αγορά ενός αντικεραυνικού , το οποίο συνέδεσα στην κεραία και δενξέρω ανκαλώς το αγόρασα . Αφού έφυγε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός εγώ δεν είχα ησυχία . Ο«καμένοςενισχυτής» είναι TELEVES5528 , με 3 εξόδους . Οτεχνικός έβγαλε τις απολήξεις των καλωδίων από τον ενισχυτή και ένωσεαπʼευθείας την κεραία , που έρχεται με υπόγειο καλώδιο μέσαστο σπίτι , με τοκαλώδιο που καταλήγει στον αποκωδικοποιητή /τηλεόραση . Η tv δουλεύτει μια χαρά στα μεγάλακανάλια , αλλά στα μικράτο χάλι της . Έβγαλα λοιπόν τον ενισχυτή καίανεκάλυψα ότι η σύνδεσή τουμε το ρεύμα , δεν έχει και δεν είχε ποτέ ρεύμα ! 
> *Ερωτήσεις :* Είναι δυνατόν να δουλεύει – εδώ και 2 χρόνια -ησυνδεδεμένη τηλεόρσαση με τον ενισχυτή χωρίς ο ενισχυτής να έχει ρεύμα ; 
> Ο ενισχυτής μπορείνα κάηκε από τον κεραυνό μέσω τουηλ/κού κυκλώματος . Όμως αφού δεν παρείχερεύμα αυτό απκλείεται . Ή και μέσω τουκαλωδίου της κεραίας ; Πώςμπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο ενισχυτής είναι καμένος , ή όχι. Το αντικεραυνικό που έβαλα στην κεραία κάνει δουλειά , ή το πλήρωσα τζάμπα ; Και τέλος - άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα - ότανστααντικεραυνικά που είναι για τις πρίζες , παύει να ανάβει το λαμπάκιδενπαρέχουν πλέον προστασία ; Σας ζάλισα , αλλάοι γνώσειςμου είναι από μηδαμηνές έως ανύπαρκτες .



Θα σου απαντήσω σε μερικά από τα ερωτήματα
Ο ενισχυτής εάν δεν είναι στην πρίζα νομίζω ότι δεν βγάζει έξοδο
Μήπως δεν είναι ενισχυτής αλλά μείκτης ?
Λές ότι τα μεγάλα κανάλια φαίνονται καλά αλλά τα μικρά φαίνονται χάλια
Αυτό για εμένα μου λέει ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις ψηφιακή τηλεόραση αλλά ακόμα αναλογική
Μόνο εκεί συμβαίνει αυτό
Ο ενισχυτής καίγεται από κεραυνό γιατί καταλήγει ο κεραυνός στην είσοδό του μέσω της κεραίας και τα κάνει μπάχαλο 
Μπορείς να ελένξεις τον ενισχυτή μόνο βάζοντας σήμα από κεραία στην είσοδο και βλέποντας εάν έχεις σήμα στην έξοδο

----------


## DimMani

Κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες . Σε όποια ιστοσελίδα κοιτάξεις  ο TELEVES 5528  αναφέρεται ώς ενισχυτής , ποτέ ώς μίκτης , πχ στην ακόλουθη  :  http://www.televes.gr/5528-line-ampl...sort=2a&page=1

----------


## nikosp

Τοτε σημαίνει ότι είχες σήμα στην έξοδο επαγωγικά και όχι ενισχυμένο
Μπορείς να μου δείξεις τις αντικεραυνικές πρίζες ?

----------


## DimMani

Ειναι (1)Kopp Geratescchutz 4/230 5KA Type 1713 & (2)Telco ModeleEMP100/2 16A Max 3680W . Mπορώ να τις φωτογραφήσω , αλλά πώς θα τις ανεβάσω στο site ?

----------


## plouf

πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι τον ενισχυτη ΔΕΝ τον εβγαλε ο "τεχνικος" μετά τη διάγνωση ?

για να δοκιμασεις τον ενισχυτη πρεπει να εχεις κατι να το δοκιμάσεις ! όργανο δηλαδη. 
για μένα αστο να πάει, αν "καιγεσαι" τόσ οπολύ να μάθεις θα σου κοστίσει κιάλο  :Smile:  ..
πρεπει να το πας σε άλλο τεχνικο να σου κάνει διαγνωση με όργανο ! (απλο βαλε βγαλε τω ειναι επικυνδηνο να καψεις και αλη συσκευη και δεν θα βγαλεις και σαφη συμπερασματα)

----------


## leosedf

Και τι σχέση έχει με τα ηλεκτρολογικά όλο αυτό?

Μεταφέρθηκε στην επίγεια λήψη αν και θα έπρεπε να πάει στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------


## DimMani

080920143340.jpgΑντικεραυνικά.jpgΟρίστε καί οι φωτο των αντικεραυνικών...(1)Αντικεραυνικό κεραίας (2)Αντικεραυνικό πρίζας Kopp Geratescchutz 4/230 5KA Type 1713 & (3)Αντικεραυνικό πρίζας Telco ModeleEMP100/2 16A Max 3680W

----------


## DimMani

Ευχαριστώ όσους ασχολήθηκαν , αλλά επειδή τα ερωτήματά μου ΔΕΝ απαντήθηκαν , παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να βοηθήσει .

----------


## filossas

Και με καμένο τον ενισχυτή δέν καταλαβαίνω πως κάηκε ο νέος  αποκοδικοποιητής μάλον ο τεχνικός τον χαλασμένο αποκοδικοποιητή τον  φόρτωσε στον πελάτη,
όσο για τον ενισχυτή άν το σήμα είναι δυνατό περνάει ένα μέρος του και με κλειστό ή χαλασμένο ενισχυτή.
Τα  αντικεραυνικά δεν νομίζω να προσφέρουν αξιόλογη προστασία άν ο κεραυνός  πέσει κοντά για μακρύτερους κεραυνούς που η υπέρταση έρχεται μέσω των  καλωδίων της ΔΕΗ ή απευθείας στην κεραία κατι κάνουν.
Η καλύτερη προστασία είναι να βγάζουμε και το ρεύμα απο την συσκευή μας και την κεραία όταν έχουμε κεραυνούς.

----------


## DimMani

"Και με καμένο τον ενισχυτή δέν καταλαβαίνω πως κάηκε ο νέος  αποκωδικοποιητής" . Επειδή πάνω σ'αυτό θα γίνει η όλη συζήτηση με τον Κωτσόβολο , μπορείς να μου το αναλύσεις ; όσον αφορά τους κεραυνούς καί την αγώγημότητα της γής (δεν ξέρω κάν , άν είναι σωστή η έκφραση) στην Μεσσηνιακή Μάνη , πρέπει να έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αλληλεπίδραση . Η συχνότητα του φαινομένου , καθώς καί οι ζημιές που προκαλούν  στην περιοχή (τηλεοράσεις , ψυγεία , κομπιούτερς κλπ) , είναι συνεχείς . Οπότε το "βγάζω από την πρίζα" δεν είναι εύκολη εφαρμογή . Πάντως ευχαριστώ .

----------


## plouf

> Ευχαριστώ όσους ασχολήθηκαν , αλλά επειδή τα ερωτήματά μου ΔΕΝ απαντήθηκαν , παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να βοηθήσει .



ρωτάς τι ?

γνωσεις προφανως δεν εχεις αρκετες αλλα ουτε και οργανα, οπως σου ειπα θα πρεπει να πας τον καμενο αποκωδικοποιητη αλλα και ενισχυτη σε ΑΛΛΟΝ τεχνικο, της επιλογης σου, με όργανα γνωσεις και εμπειρία  (τεχνικο με γνωσεις οχι το γνωστο που "ξερει") για να σου πει βασει μετρησεων αν ειναι χαλασμενο ο ενιχυτησ τι βγαζει κτλ.

τωρα αν ρωτας αν με κευραυνο/υπερτασεις γινεται να και ΝΑΙ γινεται
αν ρωτας αν ενας ενισχυττης μπορει να καψει ακοκωδικοποιητη , γινεται ΥΠΟ ΟΡΟΥΣ (δυσκολο μεν) και για να στο πει καποιοσ πρεπει να εχει βαθιες γνωσεις αλαλ και ΣΩΣΤΑ οργανα

----------

